# Wat gaan wie skiet vanjaar.....?



## Bushkey

Jong Engee, ek het nie rerig iets spesifiek in gedagte nie. Ek soek 'n mooi maar ek bedoel mooi Vark en Rooibok. Ek het nog nooit rerig uitsonderlikes van hulle geskiet met die boog nie. Ek dink ek is te oorhaastig en ongeduldig. Dan wil ek ook begin velle bymekaar maak. Ek wil my sitkamer stel oortrek. Hier by ons is 'n paar mense wat weet wat hulle doen. So ek gaan wild soek wat geskik gaan wees hiervoor, Blouwildebeeste, Kudu of Eland. Ek kan bees en wilds velle koop maar wat is die punt.


----------



## Gerhard

*Bosvark*

As ek die kaans kry is Bosvark die keuse vir die jaar.

Hier die winter gaan ek maar min kaans kry vir jag met die nuwe werk.

Maar dit sal my jaar maak om 'n vet bos vark beer te roer met die 80# Allegiance in die vol maan. Sal my ook kaans gee om die Hind Sight in die nag te toets.:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## Bushkey

Ek bly in groot bosvark wereld maar het nog nooit 'n skoot op een kon kry nie. 

Ray het vir ons 'n helse stand tussen die Macadamia bome gebou. Al die oorskiet kos uit my restaurant het ek uitgesit, ook mielies, ou brood en vis op 'n tyd probeer. 

Al wat inkom is Ystervarke en Miskeljaatkatte. Ek het op gegee. Dink daar is teveel kos tussen die Macadamia, Avo en Bloekom boorde of hulle hou net nie van Steak en Kidney Pies nie.


----------



## Gerhard

Bushkey said:


> Ek bly in groot bosvark wereld maar het nog nooit 'n skoot op een kon kry nie.
> 
> Ray het vir ons 'n helse stand tussen die Macadamia bome gebou. Al die oorskiet kos uit my restaurant het ek uitgesit, ook mielies, ou brood en vis op 'n tyd probeer.
> 
> Al wat inkom is Ystervarke en Miskeljaatkatte. Ek het op gegee. Dink daar is teveel kos tussen die Macadamia, Avo en Bloekom boorde of hulle hou net nie van Steak en Kidney Pies nie.


:sad::wink: 

Engee se donkies is die regte ding vir bosvark as jy hom wind op 200m ver kan ryk is dit die tyd.

Hoe se hulle aan houer wen.

Good Luck

Gerhard


----------



## RayDando

Gerhard,

Please don't encourage Bossie to leave dead donkeys lying around in my orchards!
I have to work here :wink:
I think he is prepared to do anything for a pig - he doesn't quite believe in them yet, calls them yetis.
On a more sober note - we used to have a massive bushpig population, I think it was the second biggest in South Africa. Now they are far and few between. I don't know if they have been hunted out or if other environmental factors are in play but their numbers have dwindeled in the last 10 years.


----------



## Gerhard

RayDando said:


> Gerhard,
> 
> Please don't encourage Bossie to leave dead donkeys lying around in my orchards!
> I have to work here :wink:
> I think he is prepared to do anything for a pig - he doesn't quite believe in them yet, calls them yetis.
> On a more sober note - we used to have a massive bushpig population, I think it was the second biggest in South Africa. Now they are far and few between. I don't know if they have been hunted out or if other environmental factors are in play but their numbers have dwindeled in the last 10 years.


I think your orchards must be stinking all ready from steak and kidney pies, fish and what not, a donkey might just do the trick and at the end of the day be good fertilizer...:tongue:

I am still listing to the guys trying to find out what is the best bait for bush pigs. Engee spend 11 hours Saturday night  and no sign of them...

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI

Eleven AND a half..... I just thought that seeing that I was there I might sit and wait, and wait, and wait.... I have however gotten hold of a dead cow, have dragged that with the bakkie to the right place in a kloof. Should be nice and "ripe" in a week, then I'll go again.

I must say, I hate sitting in a blind. Now do you guys have ANY idea how bored out of my skull I was, in a hide, in the dark, for 11 and a half hours.....?


----------



## Bushkey

INGOZI said:


> Now do you guys have ANY idea how bored out of my skull I was, in a hide, in the dark, for 11 and a half hours.....?


I will know every feature on my cell phone by then.


----------



## INGOZI

I did not dare touch mine in fear of spooking these nervous *******s. Osama can come and take a few lessons in "avoiding-contact-with-the-enemy" from these pigs.... Sneaky, very, very sneaky!


----------



## Bushkey

INGOZI said:


> I did not dare touch mine in fear of spooking these nervous *******s. Osama can come and take a few lessons in "avoiding-contact-with-the-enemy" from these pigs.... Sneaky, very, very sneaky!


I wonder how clever they realy are compared to lets say a....dog? I think they will be smarter.


----------



## Karoojager

Perhaps I have more luck in four weeks:tongue:
I hope the bushpigs in the small Karoo are not so clever than her brothers in Limpopo, or with other words, "God is with the fools":angel:


----------



## INGOZI

I can honestly say that when hunted hard they are far smarter/sneakier around a blind/feed than even the ever cautious Leopard....

They are, I must admit. MY NEMISIS.


----------



## Hoytitoyti

*Varkies*

Daai varkies is slim! Het hulle al baie in die mielielande bekruip, jy kan maak wat jy wil hulle weet 80% van die tyd dat jy daar is. As als goedgaan dan val daar hierdie jaar 'n gemsbok, vlakvark en miskien 'n koedoe aan my pyl.


----------



## INGOZI

2007 gaan ek amptelik my bosvark jaar maak, kry gaan ek hom kry, al moet ek die ding in 'n dieretuin gaan skiet!!! Ek's gatvol vir Bosvark Blues!


----------



## Hoytitoyti

*Bosvark*



INGOZI said:


> 2007 gaan ek amptelik my bosvark jaar maak, kry gaan ek hom kry, al moet ek die ding in 'n dieretuin gaan skiet!!! Ek's gatvol vir Bosvark Blues!


Sterkte! Mag hy/sy 200kg+ weeg!


----------



## Bushkey

INGOZI said:


> Ek's gatvol vir Bosvark Blues!


Dis nie Bosvark Blues nie, dis Bosvark Rules.


----------



## INGOZI

'n 200kg Bosvark!? Ek hoop net nie hy ruik die "klankie" wat ek gaan los as ek daai jong bees sien nie! Dis nou nie hierdie slapgat Wild Boar's nie! Daai ding sal vir jou boelie!!


----------



## Bushkey

INGOZI said:


> Daai ding sal vir jou boelie!!


Ek gril sommer. Daar is darem baie gril stories oor Bosvarke in ons geweste.


----------



## Gerhard

INGOZI said:


> 'n 200kg Bosvark!? Ek hoop net nie hy ruik die "klankie" wat ek gaan los as ek daai jong bees sien nie! Dis nou nie hierdie slapgat Wild Boar's nie! Daai ding sal vir jou boelie!!


Dis hoekom ek 'n 80# Allegiance skiet met 750gr pyle.

Sal net seker maak daar is 'n boom agter en dan skiet ek die vark aan die boom vas en hoef dan nie bloed in die donker te soek nie....:wink:

Gerhard


----------



## Karoojager

Gerhard, jou pyle is meer a pershing toe a jaag pyle


----------



## Hoytitoyti

*Dit kan gebeur...*

Weet nie waar die een geskiet is nie, maar net om te wys dit kan gebeur!


----------



## INGOZI

'n Man kan darem 'n ernstige klomp vark tjops uit daai donder uitsny! Liewe aarde, daai is darem 'n allemintige vark ouens!


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Jagseisoen 2007*

Engee,daar is baie wat ek(ons)wil skiet.Net een probleem,vandat Belinda so paar maande gelede begin boogskiet het,is my budget in sy moer in.Sy het n mooi varkbeer geskiet en haar foto het ook in die Bowhunter verskyn.Nou is sy nie meer n nie-jagter nie.
n Vriend van my naby ons het te veel koedoes en rooibokke.Baie na aan ons.Die bulle kom van Zwadini af,moerse bulle met dik nekke(opregte bergkoedoes).Gaan vanmiddag weer probeer,maar die volmaan speel nie saam nie.Gelukkig het ons baie tyd.As jy Hoedspruit toe kom moet jy my vroegtydig laat weet,ons kan beslis iets reel.
Ek soek n wildebeesbul ,gemsbokbul,jou bosvark,bosbokram(n mooi rooibokram en vlakvarkbeer sien ek nie oor nie).n Boogjagter moenie te vol stront wees nie,dit is anders as met n geweer(wat se kal. Steyr het jy en wat is jou gunsteling kaliber(s)?)
Geniet julle naweek


----------



## INGOZI

Hi Phillip

Ek sal beslis laat weet as ek opkom na julle geweste toe, baie dankie. Ja nee, mens moet nie te "picky" wees nie, ek laat ook swaar 'n skoot op 'n ordentlike vark of rooibok gaan! My album (en bank belaans) kan sekerlik daarvan getuig!

Ek het 'n 30-06 Manlichter wat ek nogal gereeld gebruik omdat dit 'n goeie "all rounder" is vir hier onder. Ek is ook gaande oor my .375 H&H Sako, ek skiet die seker die akuraatste van almal, die geweer is net baie gebalnseerd en gooi baie maklik vir my aan. Dan het ek ook die "old faithfull" .222Rem wat al 'n kakhuis vol goed uitgeskiet het. 'n kort buksie full stock .300 Win Mag Sako, 'n langloop custom 7mm Rem Mag, 'n .22 LR en .22 Hornet. Laastens is daar ook my baby, 'n Miroku over & under 12 Br.

Dis eintlik 'n skande dat ek nie eintlik meer met hulle skiet nie. Die boog jagtery het omtrent heeltemaal oorgeneem die laaste paar jaar.


----------



## OutaAfrica

*wie gaan wat jag*

Daai vark was bleikbaar in Kilbara of so iets in australia gejag, Wat ek gehoor het vir vark werk is Hierdie Afrika bier "king korn" as jy dit aanmaak met so bietjie gis en jy kan pap ook inmeng en dit so paar dae in ' houer in die dak bere moet net nie die deksel laat seel nie as hy begin kook dan is dit reg. Jy kan dit nou begin uitsit so bietjie op 'n slag tot hy begin spore loop om die plek so week voor volmaan is reg, om dit te begin uitsit.Het dit nog self nie probeer nie maar het al gehoor dit werk worth the try gaan darm nie die boord na dooie donkie laat ruik nie


----------



## Karoojager

OutaAfrica said:


> Daai vark was bleikbaar in Kilbara of so iets in australia gejag, Wat ek gehoor het vir vark werk is Hierdie Afrika bier "king korn" as jy dit aanmaak met so bietjie gis en jy kan pap ook inmeng en dit so paar dae in ' houer in die dak bere moet net nie die deksel laat seel nie as hy begin kook dan is dit reg. Jy kan dit nou begin uitsit so bietjie op 'n slag tot hy begin spore loop om die plek so week voor volmaan is reg, om dit te begin uitsit.Het dit nog self nie probeer nie maar het al gehoor dit werk worth the try gaan darm nie die boord na dooie donkie laat ruik nie


Hello OutaAfrica,

Is it possible to write the recipe to lure the vark in English again ?
My Afrikaans is not so good that I am really sure to understand all.
I understand that the mix must have dark beer, mielie pap, but I don`t know what is gis.
I will try this recipe by my bushpig hunt in end of this month.

Thank you

Frank


----------



## OutaAfrica

caracal said:


> Hello OutaAfrica,
> 
> Is it possible to write the recipe to lure the vark in English again ?
> My Afrikaans is not so good that I am really sure to understand all.
> I understand that the mix must have dark beer, mielie pap, but I don`t know what is gis.
> I will try this recipe by my bushpig hunt in end of this month.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Frank


Hi Frank what you do You take this king korn is the stufs name.It is a weat kind of thing I think they call it barley then you put that in a plastic container with a little bit of water to moisten your barley say about 5 kg of barley with 3 liter of water, then you put in a packet of this instant Yeast that is the "gis" and put it in the roof, but don't put the lid on it will take about a week to ferment you can also put some corn in or weat with the mixture then the week before you go hunting you start to put this stuff out and as soon as you start to see tracks you can get yourself ready and it smell much better than a dead donkey 
Hope you come right 
Regards 
Hendrik


----------



## Karoojager

Thank you for you translation and quick responde.


----------



## Bushkey

OutaAfrica said:


> Daai vark was bleikbaar in Kilbara of so iets in australia gejag, Wat ek gehoor het vir vark werk is Hierdie Afrika bier "king korn" as jy dit aanmaak met so bietjie gis en jy kan pap ook inmeng en dit so paar dae in ' houer in die dak bere moet net nie die deksel laat seel nie as hy begin kook dan is dit reg. Jy kan dit nou begin uitsit so bietjie op 'n slag tot hy begin spore loop om die plek so week voor volmaan is reg, om dit te begin uitsit.Het dit nog self nie probeer nie maar het al gehoor dit werk worth the try gaan darm nie die boord na dooie donkie laat ruik nie


Dag Hendrik. Welkom hier by ons.


----------



## OutaAfrica

Hallo Buskey
Dankie daie makliker in afrikaans sukkel maar met daai oorsee se taal.
En Dag aan al die ander


----------



## Philip Moolman

*Giant Forest Hog*

Ek dink hy is baie meer parmantig as ons bosvark.Hulle word blykbaar tot 600 pond met n moerse "attitude".Die inboorlinge is banger vir hulle as vir buffels.Hulle storm sommer sonder rede.Hy is n bosvark se groter broer.Het iemand enige ondervinding met die goeters?Die vark wat Engee geskiet het dink ek is ook n blikesem as jy hom verkeer opvryf.


----------



## INGOZI

Ja nee Phillip, 'n Giant Forest Hog is die laaste ding wat 'n man "te ver terug" wil skiet. Ek twyfel of die meeste van ons rats genoeg gaan wees in die reenwoud om daardie attie te side-step! Ek is nou nie juis 'n Pygmy nie!


----------



## Gerhard

*Blou Wilde Bees*

Ek stoei nou vir die laaste drie maande om 'n bloue om te kry.

Laas week met 'n klient op geweer jag ook nie gewen nie.

Voor die einde van die seisoen moet ek 'n Blou Bul om dop.

Gerhard


----------



## INGOZI

Kom Natal toe, dit wemel van die goed hier my maat!


----------



## Karoojager

OutaAfrica said:


> Hi Frank what you do You take this king korn is the stufs name.It is a weat kind of thing I think they call it barley then you put that in a plastic container with a little bit of water to moisten your barley say about 5 kg of barley with 3 liter of water, then you put in a packet of this instant Yeast that is the "gis" and put it in the roof, but don't put the lid on it will take about a week to ferment you can also put some corn in or weat with the mixture then the week before you go hunting you start to put this stuff out and as soon as you start to see tracks you can get yourself ready and it smell much better than a dead donkey
> Hope you come right
> Regards
> Hendrik


Hendrik,

I send the recipe to my friend in the small Karoo and he agree that this will work good. The problem is that the porcupines are faster than the bushpigs and eat all the millies. Seems the hunt become not easy.


----------



## Bushkey

Frank.

A porcupine is a bliksem, it will stand over the feed I hear and not allow a pig to get close.


----------



## Karoojager

So, all my stuff for hunting is arriving me today, the new camo clothes from ASAT and also the bow torch from HawgLite. Tonight some practice shoots and I am ready. Now my wife have two weeks to collect her stuff, but I am sure she forget some very very essentially important things like a third lipstick and any pair of her bliksem sneakers:angry:


----------



## Karoojager

Seems I must change my hunting plan for the first week. Maybe I must first hunt some wine farms around Robertson. By visiting the doctor this morning he told me that the cast must be at my arm next two weeks.
This means no impala and blesbok hunt in the first week
What a big bliksom, you can see the pleasure in my face

View attachment 262220


View attachment 262221


----------



## Gerhard

*Nice Throphy room*

Pitty about the cast,

Hope those pigs makes up for the time lost.

Good luck.

Gerhard


----------

